# Opinions on JD1032



## canyondeere (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi, I’m looking to buy this snowblower and am wanting to get some expert opinions as I know nothing about snowblowers. I found this JD1032 for sale and he wants $250. The ad says it just came out of storage and probably needs carb cleaned. It looks to be in great condition. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Not necessarily an expert, but will give my 2 cents

Machine looks to be in good condition for it's age. And this vintage of JD are built well.
Almost every ad for a non starting snow blower states "probably needs the carb cleaned". Does this machine start and run (even if poorly)?
What does the inside of the fuel tank look like, bad smell?
This is a large and heavy machine, do you have a big driveway that requires such a large machine?
The price seems fair if the machine will at least start and run, if not you could put some fuel down the spark plug hole to see if it will start up.
You will probably need to invest in some tire chains or new X trac tires, as the current turf tires will lack grip. It may require some work like a new carb or good carb clean, new fuel line, possibly axle bushings, impeller bearing. Not too expensive if you are doing the work, but can add up if you are paying someone to do it.
Really need to check it out in person to get a better idea if it is worth the money. 
If I was looking for a large 32", well built snow blower and if it is in as good of condition as it looks in the photos and if it will actually fire I would seriously consider it at $250.
A couple videos to check out:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome to SBF! 

You came to the right place, several on here own this machine, I believe as me as a 2nd or 3rd or 4th machine, not as primary, though a number own the 826 and 522/524 as their primary.

This JD1032 is built by John Deere, heavy, bulky, doesn't throw the snow very far, should add an impeller kit aka rubber flaps to fill in the gaps, an extremely thick impeller, heavy, cast iron gearbox, thickest auger rakes on the market except for a few rare older machines, they'll never bend, because the machine is heavy the handlebars are the weak point, the pull gripper for the drive traction is on the bottom and very tiring and uncomfortable when using. This is a very bulky machine because of its size and weight. Parts are hard to get and expensive, for this reason, MOVE ON. Because of its width it is a fun machine to use. I'd buy something else. I would never pay $250 for this but I would sell it for more. If you want a 32" machine, I'd prefer a 32" Ariens. I use a Ariens made JD 8-26", also own a 9-27" and 10-29" of other makes, and prefer those to using the 32".


----------



## canyondeere (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the replys. Ziggy65 I really don't need a machine that big or at all for that matter I have a JD GX345 with a push blade that can get the job done. I live in the Texas panhandle and only get snow a few times in winter, but I have owned several older JD garden tractors and thought that if their snowblowers were as good I'd give it a try if the price was right. JLawrence08648 thanks for the insight on the parts. I might have to reconsider though if parts are hard to find.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

That does look to be in nice shape. I'd make sure the differential still functions. Consider adding an electric start. Note that it has the tall chute which is rare. I've had no problems finding parts for these. Definitely add the impeller kit. You may need chains depending on your conditions.
Buy what you like!!


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

That is a late model machine - tall chute, colored knobs, D-ring starter handle, and filler neck "guard". Looks in good condition. Make an offer. Where is it located? Good luck!


----------



## xporter (Feb 24, 2021)

the engine has been replaced, or at least a new short block. if it was the original one , there would be yellow paint on it. where is the dipstick to check the oil? should be in front next to the gas tank behind the belt guard. plan on carb work. with all that being said i would snag that up in a heart beat, but it is way to far away.


----------

